# New Muhle Glashutte 29er Big & thanks to a few members of this community



## TNWatchNerd

Sorry for the terrible picture, it definitely is an injustice to this awesome watch. This watch is robust with great attention to detail. I couldn't be happier with it and the brand is now one of my personal favorites as there aren't many watches with this kind of quality for the money.

Special thanks to Rod aka RBrylawski for answering my PM's and emails regarding the watch and brand. I didn't know much about Muhle Glashutte, and Rod was one of the first people I contacted since he is such a friendly and knowledgable member of this community. Thanks again for your help Rod!

Dan Broadfoot at Timeless Watch Exchange has made this my easiest purchase to date. Dan emailed me back promptly with requests for information, pricing, etc. He was patient, and waited for me to pull the trigger on this purchase without any pressure. When I finally ordered the watch it was to me in 6 total days. This would have been 4 days if I had not ordered it on a Friday afternoon. Thanks again Dan at Timeless Watch Exchange. I can honestly say that with your lineup you will definitely be hearing from me again.

added one more pic.....it's still a crappy one. Maybe my next purchase should be a decent camera :-s


----------



## scrooge

Congratulations! The 29er truly is a stunning watch and it's very high up on my list. 

And please pay more pics! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watchma

Nice 

I approve of this watch brand


----------



## slccj

Good choice! I'm wearing mine today as well. It's one of my all time favourites.


----------



## TNWatchNerd

slccj said:


> Good choice! I'm wearing mine today as well. It's one of my all time favourites.


Good god now that's a decent pic. I should just save this and post it in the WRUW thread. That way I won't have to waste any money on a camera


----------



## monza06

Cheers with my Dalmore 15 and your Balvenie 12 for this great new watch :-!


----------



## slccj

TNWatchNerd said:


> Good god now that's a decent pic. I should just save this and post it in the WRUW thread. That way I won't have to waste any money on a camera


Thanks. I just snapped it in my work office this morning with an iPhone and posted it in the Affordables WRUW.


----------



## DCOmegafan

Well done! I love that brand.


----------



## RBrylawski

Hey Kyle........Congratulations and I'm so glad I was able to er.....help enable you on such a great watch. I hope it brings you just as much happiness as mine does. Here are a few (um, slightly better) pictures of mine, which says a familial hello to yours!


----------



## acertey

really looks darn awesome. I am tempted...


----------



## GMA

Great choice. You'll like it's versatility.
Greg


----------



## mpalmer

Your watch looks great on your wrist! Congrats on your 29er!


----------



## kentlinardi

I know its an old post but I'm wondering how is the 29er doing after less than a year? 

I am currently interested in purchasing one, and I'm wondering how the watch will be after several months of use. Do you find it to have many scratches? Do you have to baby it?


----------



## BrentYYC

Mmmmmmm.... Balvenie Doublewood. :-!


----------



## slccj

I still wear mine regularly and it doesn't show any wear. It's a great watch that is special to me. It was a present to me from my wife for our 25th anniversary a year ago.


----------



## weigojmi

Awesome. Does the big version wear "big"? I'm looking to get one as well but am leaning towards the "small" 36.5mm version.


----------



## RBrylawski

kentlinardi said:


> I know its an old post but I'm wondering how is the 29er doing after less than a year?
> 
> I am currently interested in purchasing one, and I'm wondering how the watch will be after several months of use. Do you find it to have many scratches? Do you have to baby it?


The watch is simply awesome. It's very accurate and super comfortable. As to scratches, I'm the most OCD of all here on WUS and my watches don't get scratched. There's certainly a lot of SS real-estate on the Muhle, so someone who is not as careful as me might have scratches. But then that would be true of any stainless steel watch .

Here's a picture taken in the last week showing the pristine condition of my 29er Big:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBrylawski

weigojmi said:


> Awesome. Does the big version wear "big"? I'm looking to get one as well but am leaning towards the "small" 36.5mm version.


Look at the post above and I posted a recent picture. My wrist is 7.25" to give you a sense of size on a wrist. I did try on the small version and felt it was simply too small.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slccj

I agree with Rod regarding the size. Any wrist over 6.5" or so would be better with the big. My wrist is 7.25" as well.


----------



## weigojmi

Food for thought, I gotta try these on. How is the lume in your opinion? I know there is isn't much but does it last?


----------



## weigojmi

Where did you guys buy from? This place seems to have the cheapest prices I've found by far: Mühle Glashütte 29er | Page And Cooper Seems a $100 premium for the bracelet and a $200 premium for the "Big" is pretty standard.


----------



## RBrylawski

weigojmi said:


> Food for thought, I gotta try these on. How is the lume in your opinion? I know there is isn't much but does it last?


If you're looking for big lume, the 29er isn't a great option. The hands have a thin strip of Super-Luminova, which lasts a while, but it's not like the lume on a dive watch. It's adequate and I wasn't looking for much lume to begin with.


----------



## RBrylawski

weigojmi said:


> Where did you guys buy from? This place seems to have the cheapest prices I've found by far: Mühle Glashütte 29er | Page And Cooper Seems a $100 premium for the bracelet and a $200 premium for the "Big" is pretty standard.


I bought mine from a dealer in the Tampa area, who happens to be the US national distributor for Muhle and Ball. BUT, I would totally recommend you contact Forum Sponsor Timeless Luxury Watches who is an AD for Muhle and ask for Dan. Tell him you're a WUS member, that Rod referred you and I'm betting he'll offer a better price than you'll find anywhere.

Here's a link: Brands | Timeless Luxury Watches


----------



## weigojmi

Will do, thanks!


----------



## slccj

Here's mine again this afternoon. Taken at work.


----------



## weigojmi

RBrylawski said:


> I bought mine from a dealer in the Tampa area, who happens to be the US national distributor for Muhle and Ball. BUT, I would totally recommend you contact Forum Sponsor Timeless Luxury Watches who is an AD for Muhle and ask for Dan. Tell him you're a WUS member, that Rod referred you and I'm betting he'll offer a better price than you'll find anywhere.
> 
> Here's a link: Brands | Timeless Luxury Watches


fwiw I sent these guys a message on Sunday and have not heard a word back yet despite their claims of a 24 hr response time. Not the best way to start a potential relationship methinks.


----------



## RBrylawski

weigojmi said:


> fwiw I sent these guys a message on Sunday and have not heard a word back yet despite their claims of a 24 hr response time. Not the best way to start a potential relationship methinks.


Call them 1-800-889-2192 Toll Free or 1-214-494-4241

They are closed Sunday and Monday.

Hours are 11am - 5pm Central

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odie91

Thought this might be helpful. Here is 29er small, to give you a size perspective. My wrist is juuuuust a hair over 6.5". Also took photo next to an Orient Mako for perspective.


----------



## kentlinardi

RBrylawski said:


> I bought mine from a dealer in the Tampa area, who happens to be the US national distributor for Muhle and Ball. BUT, I would totally recommend you contact Forum Sponsor Timeless Luxury Watches who is an AD for Muhle and ask for Dan. Tell him you're a WUS member, that Rod referred you and I'm betting he'll offer a better price than you'll find anywhere.
> 
> Here's a link: Brands | Timeless Luxury Watches


I tried messaging them but I couldn't due to the fact that I didn't have an American phone number, as I am not in America are they going to be able to ship it overseas?

If they can't send it Australia, any idea where is the best or cheapest place to purchase the Mühle 29er Big White dial?

Cheers!


----------



## RBrylawski

kentlinardi said:


> I tried messaging them but I couldn't due to the fact that I didn't have an American phone number, as I am not in America are they going to be able to ship it overseas?
> 
> If they can't send it Australia, any idea where is the best or cheapest place to purchase the Mühle 29er Big White dial?
> 
> Cheers!


PM me with your contact information and I'll ask them to contact you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBrylawski

RBrylawski said:


> PM me with your contact information and I'll ask them to contact you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got your PM and Dan fro Timeless will contact you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weigojmi

RBrylawski said:


> Call them 1-800-889-2192 Toll Free or 1-214-494-4241
> 
> They are closed Sunday and Monday.
> 
> Hours are 11am - 5pm Central
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Dan called me. Nice helpful guy. I'm still torn on whether to go big or small. This is almost a 10x price jump from my most expensive watch so far...don't want to screw it up.


----------



## weigojmi

odie91 said:


> Thought this might be helpful. Here is 29er small, to give you a size perspective. My wrist is juuuuust a hair over 6.5". Also took photo next to an Orient Mako for perspective.
> 
> View attachment 1566028


Thanks, I have same size wrist and IMO yours looks just right...


----------



## RBrylawski

weigojmi said:


> Thanks, Dan called me. Nice helpful guy. I'm still torn on whether to go big or small. This is almost a 10x price jump from my most expensive watch so far...don't want to screw it up.


For a wrist smaller than 7" I'd go small. For 7" and up I'd go Big. Either way Dan will exchange if the wrong choice is made. As I said before my wrist is 7 1/4 and the small was too small, but the big is perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

